# Anyone hear of Licorice helping constipation?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I'm not sure of the spelling. But, licorice, the long candy. I heard that it helps people with IBS-C, but I can't see. Anyone hear of this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

see http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...ytype=HerbalMon Didn't see much about constipation there, but it may be good for ulcers.Daily consumption can have some side effects and there are some drug interactions, so take care.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

see http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...ytype=HerbalMon Didn't see much about constipation there, but it may be good for ulcers.Daily consumption can have some side effects and there are some drug interactions, so take care.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

I love licorice, and I am IBS 'D'. I have to be careful with it. If I should eat too much then it can cause severe 'D'. So, in your case, it may just help with 'C' IBS.Donna ---- '-)


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

I love licorice, and I am IBS 'D'. I have to be careful with it. If I should eat too much then it can cause severe 'D'. So, in your case, it may just help with 'C' IBS.Donna ---- '-)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Yes I have beach.But it is not the licorice you buy as candy.:> ) It is from the herb Spikenard-also known as old man's root or wild licorice.It belongs in the ginsing family. I have not tried it so do not know how effective it is. C40------------------Michael


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Yes I have beach.But it is not the licorice you buy as candy.:> ) It is from the herb Spikenard-also known as old man's root or wild licorice.It belongs in the ginsing family. I have not tried it so do not know how effective it is. C40------------------Michael


----------



## Oksana (Dec 11, 2000)

It's a laxative. Herbal forms of it are commonly used in Chinese herbal formulasbut there can be DOZENS of herbs in a formulaand only tiny amounts of it.


----------



## Oksana (Dec 11, 2000)

It's a laxative. Herbal forms of it are commonly used in Chinese herbal formulasbut there can be DOZENS of herbs in a formulaand only tiny amounts of it.


----------



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

I use a tea by GoodEarth Medicinals that is "tea for digestion". One of the main ingredients in it is licorice. Don't know if it helps much for my C, but it really, really helps for bloat. However, it tastes awful.


----------



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

I use a tea by GoodEarth Medicinals that is "tea for digestion". One of the main ingredients in it is licorice. Don't know if it helps much for my C, but it really, really helps for bloat. However, it tastes awful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Thanks Mindy because bloating is one of the major prob I have. So might try it------------------Michael


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Thanks Mindy because bloating is one of the major prob I have. So might try it------------------Michael


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Hi beach!Here in the UK, _waaaaaay_ back when I was a kid, the candy form was routinely given to constipated children as a gentle laxative. Only kinda "medicine" I ever looked forward to.







Julie------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Hi beach!Here in the UK, _waaaaaay_ back when I was a kid, the candy form was routinely given to constipated children as a gentle laxative. Only kinda "medicine" I ever looked forward to.







Julie------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I'm a C-type. Licorice can have laxative effects but can increase cramping. The candy licorice such as Twizzlers don't usually contain real licorice anymore; they are artifically flavored. Make sure you get a brand that is made from the real thing.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I'm a C-type. Licorice can have laxative effects but can increase cramping. The candy licorice such as Twizzlers don't usually contain real licorice anymore; they are artifically flavored. Make sure you get a brand that is made from the real thing.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have hear this also. My grandmom says it's true. I heard it was only BLACK licorice. I do not know why but that's what I have heard from others.Olive oil also will aid in constipation, but good old fashioned prunes is said to work best.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have hear this also. My grandmom says it's true. I heard it was only BLACK licorice. I do not know why but that's what I have heard from others.Olive oil also will aid in constipation, but good old fashioned prunes is said to work best.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Beach, just wanted to add my 2 cents about licorice root. I covered this recently in the CFS/Fibro section. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum9/HTML/000862.html I do think there is something of benefit to this herb, but do use caution.Regards - NickTbtw - I think you ask some very good questions.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Beach, just wanted to add my 2 cents about licorice root. I covered this recently in the CFS/Fibro section. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum9/HTML/000862.html I do think there is something of benefit to this herb, but do use caution.Regards - NickTbtw - I think you ask some very good questions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Aside from its laxative properties, Licorice contains a natural steriod - so it reduces inflammation (which is why crohn's and colitis sufferers are given man-make steriods). Experiment with licorice tea, with licorice as the only ingredient instead of combos such as "digestive aid tea", and you can see what it does for you.Good luck! Liz


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Aside from its laxative properties, Licorice contains a natural steriod - so it reduces inflammation (which is why crohn's and colitis sufferers are given man-make steriods). Experiment with licorice tea, with licorice as the only ingredient instead of combos such as "digestive aid tea", and you can see what it does for you.Good luck! Liz


----------

